# Dog bite



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Wondering if you guys agree or disagree with this. This lady has two dogs and they get into a fight. One is a malamute mix and the other a pit. She steps in *BETWEEN* them to break it up, and here's what happens to her...

http://media.photobucket.com/image/malamute mix bite/Dark_Prophecy/tundradamage.jpg


The malamute mix is going to be PTS in about ten days...


----------



## g00dgirl (Nov 18, 2009)

That lady is an idiot. Anyone slightly educated about dogs should know that you NEVER get between two dogs in a fight.
It's sad that the mal mix is paying the price for her stupidity.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

I agree with you. I mean, this is common sense...


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Just plain ignorant. Of course she got bitten. It really does suck that the mal has to be euthanized for her lack of understanding on dog behavior. Wonder how she tried to break up the fight?


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

apparently she charged in head first, literally. what a moron! The best way to get bit by your own dog or any dog for that matter is to step into the middle of a fight. Not to mention, there are dog fights and dog arguments. A fight lasts longer than 5 seconds and _may_ result in one or both of the dogs getting hurt. An argument lasts less than 5 seconds and usually neither of the dogs gets hurt. Unfortunately, it's usually the arguments that happen the most often and peoples' lack of understanding of them that gets them bitten trying to break up something that was going to end harmlessly in seconds anyway. And fights, well you should NEVER try to break up a fight by hopping in the middle. I think anyone with an iota of common sense would know that, but this lady looks like she's severely lacking in that department and probably shouldn't have dogs in the first place. Ugh that makes me sick, poor mal mix :frown:


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Yea, you can also *HEAR* the difference between a fight and an argument. When I worked at daycare, a lot of dogs would get in an argument. I would just let them do their thing. The other employees would be like "My god, why did you let them do that?" In the end, the dogs were fine...


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Too many animals are put to sleep because of human idiots. Dogs will be dogs (within reason) and the more people try to prevent them from being dogs, the more problems like this there will be.

There is a right and a wrong way to break up a dog fight. I've broken up many. Have I been bit? Sure, and each time it was my own damn fault. My dogs have gotten snappy with eachother before. It happens. What doesn't need to happen is some idiot jumping in.


----------



## Oz'sMommy (Sep 9, 2008)

okay the dog being put to sleep is HER dog and she is okay with that? i would accept that it was my own damn fault and not blame the dog. 

when we were young my dad always taught us to let our dogs sort out disagreements on their own (ie. "arguments"). but if the fight lasts longer than a few seconds to turn the water hoses on them.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Oz'sMommy said:


> okay the dog being put to sleep is HER dog and she is okay with that? i would accept that it was my own damn fault and not blame the dog.


Yea, this is *HER* dog. *SHE* made the decision. I couldn't find the video, just pictures of it...


----------



## Bessie7o7 (Jan 1, 2010)

I knew a guy who tried to break his two bouvier des flandres when they got into it. One of them (he has no clue which one) Bit his left index finger off. He completly took all of the blame and had his finger fix up. He still gave those dogs the same love and affection that he had always given them.


----------

